# Are Navy SEALs more Direct Action oriented than Force Recon?



## Dumbo (Jul 18, 2017)

I think the question in my thread title is pretty clear, but just to reiterate, I'm interested in both the Navy SEALs and Force Recon in the Marine Corps because of their amphibious work, but I would like to "specialize" in reconnaissance work. I know that both groups have similar responsibilities, but I would like to get an in-depth explanation of them both. Is it true that the Marine Corps Force Reconnaissance also have similar responsibilities to the Special Forces in the Army, or is that MARSOC? Thanks for your input.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 18, 2017)

Come on. There is so much information out there on this topic I don't even know where to start telling you to look. Maybe at the mission sets described by their actual command?

Step one- google. Step two- talk to a recruiter. No information you get on this board is going to be information that already exists- none of the MARSOC/RECON/SEALs on this board are going to tell you anything about their mission set that isn't readily available per step one or two.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 18, 2017)

What makes you think you can make the cut?


----------



## Teufel (Jul 18, 2017)

We don't write books about sensitive operations. That's one difference. 

We like reconnaissance so much that we put the word in the unit names and military speciality. All Marines are amphibious by nature and Recon Marines are no different. I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## AWP (Jul 18, 2017)

I think we've solved this case.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 18, 2017)

Who eats more hamburgers, Navy SEALs or Force Recon?


----------

